# Muy thai in Maryland/DC



## wanna_be_g (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey any one out there know if there are any gyms for REAL muy thai in the Maryland/DC area?


----------



## Jimi (Aug 15, 2006)

Maryland Thai Boxing is in Columbia Maryland and a T.B.A. School. Khuen Kru Scott Anderson along with Kru Alvin Chan and Others do good work and answer to Ajarn "Chai" Sirisute. They also do other work sometimes like Kali & Silat. They also work under the Inosanto umbrella so to speak. Look online for T.B.A. schools in Maryland. If you talk to Kru Scott and Alvin, Please be respectfull and tell them Jimi says Hi! Where in Maryland/DC are you? PEACE


----------



## wanna_be_g (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks for the help, i'm looking him up right now


----------

